# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Seeking Talent - Archive

## Tenebrae

Posts from the seeking talent thread will be moved here after two months.

----------


## Personamanx

3D Artist currently looking for freelance work, commissions or an interesting project to work on.

----------


## ImprobableQuestion

Does the restriction only count for people looking for work? Or for the fan art stuff too?

----------


## Tenebrae

> Does the restriction only count for people looking for work? Or for the fan art stuff too?


If you want to post your own art you can just make a thread.  You can post as much as you want as long as there is new content in it and not just bumping the thread.  This thread is just for people looking artists for jobs etc

----------


## The Mighty

No Longer Applicable

----------


## ArtofRandylBishop

The MS Access position has been filled. 

I am currently looking for bands and musicians to record some songs for a soundtrack to an independent comic book that has been receiving positive reviews from multiple review sites. The songs are all 1980s cover tunes, and I will need the songs as soon as possible (in the next two weeks). Please PM me if interested. You will need to be able to provide your own recordings but I will be providing for licensing, production, and mastering expenses. Thanks!

----------


## GuavaLava

Hello, I'm a longtime comic book reader who finally decided to create his own web comic series! I have ideas for a longer series but I would like to start off with a short weekly comic strip to get some work out there. I am looking for an artist who is serious about putting their name out there and is willing to work for free for a while. If you're interested but need money then maybe we can discuss a fee. But please be open minded. My main concern is putting out an entertaining comic that can catch on. Message or email me if you're interested. I'll let you know what kind of ideas I have. Thanks.

----------


## genuks

Greetings to all!
I believe that all successfully backed Crowd-founding related Projects are coming with certain bill for the great Artistic Content. I offer you to look through my Gallery to make sure you are picking the the golden mean in between the price and Artistry. 
http://genuks.wordpress.com/

Looking forward to your offers, Please no inquiries for freebies!

livid-sky-warrior.jpg
Worship-newer-godsSMALL.jpg
ValkyrieDarkSteel118SMALLterrys.jpg

----------


## g-wor

Hi guys, I'm a freelance penciller/inker who also does commissions, pin-ups, sketch cards, etc.

z230.jpg

mistletoe_p21.jpg

Check out my site: www.sorethumbgraphics.webs.com or drop me a line for more info. My rates are really low for the quality, and I work quickly and professionally.

----------


## genuks

/My rates are really low for the quality, and I work quickly and professionally./
good things ain't cheap, and cheap things ain't good

----------


## The Beast

I'm a cartoonist looking for a writer to help me iron out dialogue for my next comic book. There's no money up front but you'd get a piece of the action whenever it rolls in.

My Comic Book

----------


## smachajewski

I'm a colorist based out of Portland Oregon, currently seeking new projects. I've worked on a variety of titles, such as Brooke Burgess' Becoming (through Arcana), Red Sonja Annual #4 (Dynamite) and The Army of Dr. Moreau (Monkey Brain).

I have excellent turn-around times and reasonable rates. I'm willing to work within set budgets, as well. 

Samples of my work can be found here: http://smachajewski.tumblr.com/tagged/coloring

You can also contact me via email, at smachajewski@gmail.com

----------


## HazyHunter801

Who : Hi, I am looking for an artist to collaborate with as I am hoping to submit this comic to various publishers. I live in Australia and have been a comic nerd for the last 6 years. If you also live in Australia that would be awesome because I am finding it hard to find a community of comic creators, but I digress.
Artist I am looking for :I am looking for an artist with a realistic but also cartoonish style in the vein of James Harren, Ryan Stegman, or Matteo Scalera, but I am in no way picky.
Concept/Story : 5 issue mini-series. It is a Science-Fiction action adventure, dealing with the concept of "owning space". Lewis Yuri discovers he owns a solar system, but he must first get there. Dealing with aliens, mutiny, space battles, sabotage and even legal proceedings, Lewis will do anything to get to his star. There is a central "villain" to the story, as well as a long history behind the character Lewis Yuri and how this history drives his actions. (It's not as cliche as it sounds...I think...hopefully...)
Aim : I hope to find an artist and pitch this story to Image comics, Dark Horse comics etc. I have no portfolio to speak of and am hoping that I can publish this to begin my portfolio. I have a first issue scripted as well as the 5 issues plotted out.
Hopefully I have included enough information in this to help any artists or collaborators. Please email me at: ethanoneillwork21095@hotmail.com or send me a PM with a link to your gallery. Will pay page rates and am negotiable.
Thank you.

----------


## MacRadwanski

Hello everyone,

My name is Mac Radwanski and I am comic book penciler, with a few published credits to my name. I'm currently looking for more work, so please feel free to have a look at some of my work (http://mac240.deviantart.com/gallery/ and http://macradwanski.wordpress.com) and if you're interested in doing something together, you can reach me at mradwan101@gmail.com

My rates are very flexible, depending on the length of the project, content and various other factors, I'm sure we can work out something reasonable on individual basis.

Thanks for your time.

Mac

----------


## crow

Liam--
Not sure if this is where I'm meant to respond to your query, but here's a response  :Smile: 

I'd be happy to help. Your project looks delightful. I can send a resume if you wish, but perhaps this will do:

Original Text:

In a parallel universe that mirrors our own, a renegade Titan forges a new Hero to confront an ancient Cabal of deceit and corruption. 

A vast conspiracy threatens to enslave humanity once and for all and the truth can only be revealed by making manifest all that is hidden.

Proofers edit:
In a parallel universe that mirrors our own, a renegade Titan forges a new Hero to confront an ancient Cabal of deceit and corruption. 

A vast conspiracy threatens to enslave humanity once and for all, and the truth can be revealed only by making manifest all that is hidden.

Copy edit (light):
In a universe much like ours, a renegade Titan forges a Hero to confront an ancient and treacherous Cabal. 

A conspiracy threatens to enslave humanity, and the truth can be revealed only by making manifest all that is hidden.

Copy edit (heavy):
The noose tightens. 

An ancient Cabal nears the culmination of centuries of corruption and deceit. Overnight, humanity will find itself in chains. 

Unless . . .

A renegade Titan strikes fearlessly upon the anvil of time. Slowly, a Hero forms. He is still red, still unsteady--but the hour draws near! Can one man reveal the truth before all is lost?

He lowers his head and begins to write . . .

"_It's all true . . ._"

----------


## Andrew0henry

hello there guys ...i 'm an international published comic book artist ...i respect deadlines and creative while working ...my page rate is negotiable ...as fo my portfolio here we are




https://andrew-henry.deviantart.com/gallery/
https://www.facebook.com/andrew.henry.77736
https://www.facebook.com/Andrew0Henry/
https://twitter.com/aspirine2

email :aspirinegrandjoans@yahoo.co.uk 

or message me on facebook..

----------


## Bertacious

Hello, all. I'm a letterer looking for work. My portfolio can be found here.

Thanks for checking me out!

----------


## luispb

Hi,
I'm looking for paid work. I'm open for short and long term projects

My rate-

$35 per penciled/inked page

I also do covers

My portfolio-

https://luisperez-banus.deviantart.com/gallery/


If you are interested you can contact me at

luisbanusart@gmail.com

I check my email frequently

Thanks

----------


## Stu.Perrins

ARTIST WANTED FOR ONE PAGE HUMOR STRIP

Hi, I'm Stu Perrins and i'm a British Comic Award nominated writer and co-creator of Prime, Demonic Advisory Centre and the critically acclaimed Whatever happened to the Archetype?, which was favorably compared to Alan Moore's work on Watchmen and Supreme.

As I said above, I'm looking for an artist/letter/ect for a one page slice of silliness and ideally I would like to work with someone with a style that is somewhere in region of Gravity Falls. If you're interested then please send some samples to stuperrins1@gmail.com

Thanks.

----------


## MacRadwanski

Hello Everyone!

My name is Mac Radwanski and I am comic book artist. Some of my published books include: "The Face", "Runners", "Jamestown", "Million Dollar Men", "Indy Horror Comics #2", "Doc Dino". I'm once again available for some work, so please feel free to have a look at some of my work (http://mac240.deviantart.com/gallery/ and http://macradwanski.wordpress.com) and if you're interested in doing something together, you can reach me at mradwan101@gmail.com

My rates are very flexible, depending on the length of the project, content and various other factors, starting at:

Pencilled page - 25USD
Inked page - 30USD
Full body character shot in pencil - 15USD
Full body character shot in ink - 20USD
Cover/Pin-up illustration - 40USD

Thanks for your time and looking forward to hearing from you and reading your scripts! I accept full issues as well as short stories/pitches in any genre.

Mac

ARCPG24.jpg
ARCPG25.jpg
pg16_17small.jpg

----------


## Omaik

Hello, folks!
Im a Comic artist and Illustrator, and im currently open for commissions and paid projects. I do comic pages (pencils and inks), character design and illustration (full body, bust, portrait, single character or groups), i also do design, and a lot more! Just ask, if you dont see what you want listed here. I do comic and anime style, and variants like cartoon, chibi, semirealistic, etc.
I can normally do 4 to 6 pages per week. 
You can check some samples in my links below.

https://omaik.deviantart.com/
http://omaik.daportfolio.com/gallery/214886
https://twitter.com/OmaikN

My rates are around $30-40 for pencilled and inked comic page, and between $15-30 for b&w character artworks. Im also very active on twitter, and respond very quickly via email. My email is Omaik@hotmail.com and my twitter is @OmaikN
I use paypal for payments! or moneygram, if you know how to use it.

If you have any question, just let me know via email or twitter, and ill respond asap. Thanks!

Omaikfluidtunes-commission-Omaik.jpg
4 panel sample.jpg

----------


## Virgotwin

Hi!

I'm currently working on an autobiographical series titled *"Trophy Girls"* featuring me and my twin sister and am in need of a cover artist for the 1st issue. The entire series is a collection of true stories narrated by both me and my twin (or sometimes just one of us). The subject matters range from the adult industry to eating disorders to an endlessly amusing - series of incidents, accidents, and unintentional celebrity.

Seeing as this isn't a superhero story I'm looking for an artist who can do a sexy pin-up style but with humor (think Dean Yeagle or Ray Lago's "Little Annie Fannie"). Sexy, funny, yet tasteful. I'm open to all styles of art whether you're a penciler, painter, digital illustrator, or a bit of everything!

Feel free to check out my website to learn more about me and my work. 

You can send your portfolios to eitwins@gmail.com along with the rate you charge for cover designs.  

Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you!
Jocelyn

----------


## ChrisNoeth

I’m a published comic artist and I have worked in the game biz for the last 18 years. I did draw the first two issues of “It Came From Beneath The Sea… Again!” which is available as a digital comic and was done for Bluewater Comics. I also did draw two full stories for Papercutz new “Tales From The Crypt” series. I also did some webcomic pages you can see on my deviantArt site at https://chrisnoeth.deviantart.com/

The comics all were done around 2008 and I had to finish working in comics back then. Now it is time to give it another shot.

My new art related blog you can find at: www.characterdesigner.com

I’m looking for a published comics writer for collaboration to get out a creator owned book or series at Image comics.
If you are interested in collaboration please use the contact form on my blog (https://characterdesigner.blog/contact/) or reply.

Thanks!

Chris

----------


## j_tay

Hello everyone,

I am a writer/creator seeking a new comic artist/team for a new webtoon project.

For an idea of what webtoons are, check out the 2 biggest platforms:
www.webtoons.com/en/ or www.lezhin.com. I have worked with a publisher in this league and am partnering them to develop new titles.

I am creating a webtoon comic series that spans 3 settings: fantasy, sci-fi, and real-life. The artist/team takes on the entire range of work from penciling to lettering of final pages (as is the norm in comics from East Asia).

You MUST be familiar with the style, format, and pacing of webtoons, and able to produce professional-quality comic art. You must have published work of high quality and know what it takes to produce comics at professional level.

This is a paid job (rate is negotiable).

A little about me: My past work can be seen on my page here: johnytay.net. Check them out to see if my storytelling/writing style suits you!

Looking forward to hearing from you!

NOTE: Email to johny at johnytay.net with portfolio links

----------


## Justart27

If your still looking i might be able to help with the artwork. Check my deviantart page for what i can do and my style. https://justart27.deviantart.com

----------


## Justart27

Opening up my commission status, I'm available for cover work, character design, and line art for page work Page work. Negotiation between 35 + $50 a page depending on complexity. If you're interested in checking out my work just hit up my deviantART account.https://justart27.deviantart.com

My contact information is on there too if you have trouble reaching me through here. Let me know!

----------


## Tygerbug

Hi everyone. I'm an artist, writer and filmmaker based in Los Angeles.

You can see more of my artwork here.

http://tygerbug.deviantart.com/gallery/

Recently I've done cover art for two dozen commercially released video games, with more coming.

I am available for paid work as a commission artist (contact gilchristgarrett at gmail)

----------


## HawserMedia

I'm currently looking for a sequential artist for a comic book script I've adapted from a TV show pilot I've written.

Just for some reference, I like the style of The Black Monday Murders as well as the creative format used in Barriers.

This is a paid job, with rates negotiated.

Please respond with link to online portfolio to (contact (at) danielputkowski dot com).

Thank you for your consideration.

----------


## Darkwingsamurai

Hello I am looking for a artist to help draw my comic book.
Genre: A mix between classic monsters and anti hero
Job:someone who just draws and letters
Page Count:18-23 pages
Ownership:willing to share.
Pay:As of right now no pay
Please reply if interested

----------


## luispb

Hi,

I'm looking for new comic book projects to be a part of

My portfolio

https://www.deviantart.com/luisperez...io-August-2018

My email

luisbanusart@gmail.com

My rate is $35 per page

If you have any questions or would like more samples of a particular genre , feel free to email me

Thanks

----------


## PatrickBart

Hey all, 

My name's Patrick Buermeyer, I am writer and artist. I do pencils, inks and color. I've been working in comics for several year with a handful of small press publications, kickstarters, ect. You can see some examples of my previous work, publications and my portfolio on my website.

http://www.patrickbuermeyerart.com/


Thanks for your time and consideration,
P

----------


## elenita

Hi all

My name is Elena, I'm a writer, specifically of dark fantasy. I'm looking for an artist willing to collaborate on a project with me.

You can ask to see some of my scripts first, contact me at 2897195256@qq.com or on my Instagram @elenitasich

----------


## Fortey

So, here's the predicament - I want to publish my comic online and use it like a resume, prove I have the writing chops and skill to put together a good book. But I'm no artist, and I can't really pay an artist much either. But I don't want to disrespect an artist but offering garbage pay to them. It's a conundrum.



My solution? Crowdfund as best we can.



I wrote a script called Nic Cage vs Zombies. Issue #1 is ready to go and if I could, I'd do the whole story, which is based on a screenplay I wrote, probably clocking in around 8-10 issues in total. I've never written a comic before but I do write professionally and have done so for over a decade. I have a column on Cracked.com, I've written for CollegeHumor, CBR. Grunge, all kinds of places. Mostly online comedy, mostly listicles. It's my niche.



Nic Cage vs Zombies is my idea for breaking into comics. I want this published, a digital comic that's out in the world for people to check out. I'm friendly with comic book people online (not friends, but friendly) and would love to be able to get this in front of some of the contacts I have made over the years of being friendly with people on social media.



I'm not personally looking to make money off this particular project. This is a passion project to show I'm not blowing smoke up people's butts and hopefully convince a publisher to take a chance on me. I need an artist who's down for a ride like that. But if we can crowdfund the idea, I'm happy to fund your work and make sure you get a reasonable rate, if we're able to garner enough attention.



The story is a fun one - Nic Cage vs Zombies isn't a riddle, it's 100% what the story is about. It's super over the top and features some mad action - Nic Cage gets fired out of a cannon at circus zombies wielding a scythe on a chain, he beheads Ryan Seacrest with a whiskey bottle, he replaces a zombie's head with a minigun and at one point he wears the body of a giant, albino zombie as a suit. I want this book to blow people's minds. At the same time, it's a love letter to Cage who I think is a phenomenal and crazy actor, and also delves a bit into what it means to be a pop culture hero and the art of pretending to be someone you're not and maybe becoming a real hero.



What can you do? Well, if you're an artist who can confidently draw Nic Cage, wants to break into comics, likes zombies and is into ridiculous risk passion projects, maybe you can help me out. Any good Kickstarter or similar campaign needs some art to start with, so if you're willing to put together a small sample of stuff if you like the idea, we can build from there. Include it in the Kickstarter and entice people to back us. Then, if we make what you need to keep food on your table while you draw the book, and whatever expenses we may need to produce and distribute this thing online, which can't be too much, we make issue #1!



If we make more, and you still like it, we make issue #2! And so on. That's my elevator pitch, anyway, if the elevator got stuck between floors and you had to listen to me ramble.



If you have experience with Kickstarters/crowdfunding comics and I sound like an idiot, let me know! If you're down for drawing Nic Cage, let me know! If you can also color and letter, I want to make you a sandwich!  If you like this idea at all, feel free to email me at niccagevszombies@gmail.com

----------


## Ilay

Hey, looking for a writer with a creative vision and the willing to work for free in the start on a big project I'm working on for a while... for more info you can check my crowd funding campaign - https://igg.me/at/YgiWHFqqeG0/x/19672655 if willing to work for free in the start, I'm willing to give 15% of the ownership and sales profit!   
                                                                                                            thanks 
                                                                                                                         Ilay(pronounced: "Eli") Naveh

white_logo_color_background.jpg

----------


## Dinconur

Hi, my name is Dinc Onur Aydın. Im a comicbook artist, living in İstanbul, Turkey.
Im willing to work with fellas who runs "paid" projects and jobs.

for my portfolio
https://www.**********.com/dinconur
https://www.behance.net/Dinconur

for contact: dinconuraydin@gmail.com

----------


## landersonart

Hey Everyone, I'm an aspiring comic Illustrator. I can do pencils inks and colors and am more than able to work within deadlines.

can't wait to hear from you and would love to aid in your work.

prices are nogotable 

for more of my work check out my book:

https://seernovacomics.com/comic_book/themonitor/

Attachment 79462

Attachment 79463

Attachment 79464

contact me via email: landerson6565@gmail.com

----------


## cycrone

Hello!

I'm a freelance comic book artist looking for projects!

Here are some of my work!

RALPH DEL MUNDO SAMPLE ; RRDZ 01 - 02.jpg
RALPH DEL MUNDO SAMPLE ; RRDZ Page 03.jpg
RALPH DEL MUNDO SAMPLE ; RRDZ Page 04.jpg

If you want to see more check out my website; https://www.ralphdelmundo.com/comicbook

You can also contact me via; cycrone@gmail.com

Hope to hear from you soon!
Ralph

----------


## YafaCrist

Hi, my name's Javier Yasir Fajardo.
This is my art 
https://www.deviantart.com/yasirnic/...28/Character-s 
https://www.deviantart.com/yasirnic/.../Comic-s-pages
I hope you like, any question, please no doubt contact me yasir.comics@gmail.com
greetings

----------


## Falcon16

I'd like people who can draw to participate in my Atomica Contest, described here

The reason why I started the contest is because I love that episode of the '90s Iron Man cartoon where Tony goes inside Hawkeye and I was distraught when we didn't actually see Atomica inside the Hawkeye-like Scorch.

----------


## crisuadi

Hello, I'm Crisuadi and I do comic books for some time. I have 8 comic books published and I'm available for 5-7-10 pages comic book projects for pitching at an editor. I'm also available for long run comic book projects. Don't hesitate to contact me and I'll make you a good price offer. crisuadi.ro@gmail.com http://crisuadi.daportfolio.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Crisuadi-co...2340257951907/
01bb5cb205c0216504cef94b8c968bfc.jpg
40beaac45dad2988623b4400c89a2aaa.jpg
60462d5d82105ada0ad6be5880fad610.jpg
Thanks for watching!

----------


## nova3333

Hello! Back in 2009, myself a a group of Nova fans began Nova619, a fan comic with a difference as it was created not only to be a fan comic but also a platform to give any folks interested in improving their art or writing skills the chance to contribute on a volunteer basis. In the years that followed we did 39 issues plus a few Specials. The archive can be found here - access free http://www.novaprimepage.com/619.asp

We've been in hiatus for a while - but now we're back working on 3 new Specials, two featuring our "modern version" of Nova and one Classic version with the idea to release the first two in 2020 and 2021 - the third will be a longer 4/5 issue mini series for 2022 latest; the plot still needs some work. And like the other 2, art wise will have participation from both returning past Nova619 contributors as well as chances for new folks to take part at a later date. If you'd like to take a look and maybe take part - I'm looking for the moment co-writers for the mini. Art wise an additional inker for the Classic Special is needed, minimum page count is around 15/20 (to be confirmed). You can get in touch via darrenblackburn101@gmail.com Thanks! Daz UK

----------


## Kostas Pantoulas

Hello there,
I am a comicbook artist and I'm looking for a new project. 
Links:
https://www.kpantoulas.art/
www.instagram.com/k.pantoulas.art/
Biography :
https://www.kpantoulas.art/new-page
Email:
kostaspantoulas@gmail.com

----------


## MacRadwanski

Hi there!

My name is Mac Radwanski, I'm an experienced comic book artist, some of the books I worked on include Runners, Doc Dino, The Face and The Hand as well as others. I can provide pencils, inks, colors, letters, pretty much whatever you need, at reasonable rates.

I pretty much love all the genres of comics, and I'm always looking for great new stories. Feel free to reach out at mradwan101@gmail.com if you'd like to discuss a project, or if you have any questions at all. Looking forward to hearing from you!

My rates:

Inked page - $35
Inked and colored page - $65
Inked, colored and lettered page - $75

----------


## mannie abeleda

Good day, I am Mannie Abeleda. a published comicbook artist. and I'm open for commissions
email me at mannieboy2@yahoo.com
https://www.deviantart.com/mannieboy
https://mannie_abeleda.**********.com/

----------


## Caleb_Turner

Hello All!

I’m an aspiring comic book writer! Unfortunately, that’s all I am, I have no artistic talent which is why I’m in dire need of an artist. Cards on the table though, I can’t afford an artist. The only thing I can offer you is half the ownership of the character and the series. Said series, is a supernatural action comedy that satirizes the slasher and monster movie genres. Script pages available on request.

If you’re an aspiring artist that is desperate to break into the industry, I’m a writer that can match your desperation and drive. The list of Comic Book Publishers willing to hear out creative teams includes but is not limited to Image Comics, Dark Horse Comics, Top Shelf Productions and Archaia Entertainment.

If you’re interested and/or would like to see some of the script pages to determine the merit of the project, email me here: thatctguy44@gmail.com

----------


## iamericbass

Hello All! I'm Eric and I'm an artist looking for paid gigs. I work traditionally (pencil, paper, pen, and ink), however I publish digitally so I have Adobe Creative Suite for lettering and book creation. I can be contacted via my deviantart page - https://www.deviantart.com/iamericbass/gallery

----------


## cycrone

Hello,

I've got more than a dozen scripts ready to be made; from single issues to graphic novels. 

I'm looking for a reliable artist that would be willing to partner up for 50/50 profits and to kickstart a career in comic books.

I was mentored in screenplays over the last 2 years and am very confident that I can tell a story very well and have great ideas.

Anyone interested; email me = cycrone@gmail.com

Cheers,
Ralph

----------


## your_name_here

Just a general comment out of interest.
Any writers/artists/creators of any kind out there who are aspiring to make a comic? Whether it be solely for fun or a paid gig? Wanting to see how many people we have on here interested in it and want to see if we can do anything as a collective for one another.

----------


## Comicbro

Hello Im looking for someone who can create a high quality comic collage similar to the picture below.  Need one for SPiderman & Hulk.  Thanks 

AB7CD96F-94FD-45FF-84E2-A9179FAAB513.jpg

----------


## MacRadwanski

Hi there!

My name is Mac Radwanski, I'm an experienced comic book artist, some of the books I worked on include Runners, Doc Dino, The Face and The Hand as well as others. I can provide pencils, inks, colors, letters, pretty much whatever you need, at reasonable rates.

Feel free to have a look at more of my work at https://www.deviantart.com/mac240

I pretty much love all the genres of comics, and I'm always looking for great new stories. Feel free to reach out at mradwan101@gmail.com if you'd like to discuss a project, or if you have any questions at all. Looking forward to hearing from you!

My rates:

Inked page - $30
Inked and colored page - $65
Inked, colored and lettered page - 70

----------


## happyman778

Hello all, strap in for somewhat of a weird request (that I'm not even sure I'm allowed to post here so please forgive me mods if that's the case). For a while now I have been hosting a tiny podcast in my spare time, where monthly I go through the trade paperback I am currently reading (working my way through Fraction's Hawkeye right now) and lay out the story, give my opinions on the plot, the art etc. When I started I wanted it to be more often than monthly, but I am a PhD student and my commitments to that meant that one trade a month was all I can manage (reading lots of scientific papers really dulls one's want to read anything). 

However... I'm in my second year of my PhD right now and things are pretty busy. The podcast goes live on the 19th of every month and I haven't even touched what I wanted to read for this episode. Additionally, I have been struggling with keeping up the momentum when it is just me talking for 30 minutes. And so the request... I write this asking whether anyone in this community has an interest in reading comics, and would want to come on board as a co-host with me. I realise that it might sound like I hate doing it from what I have written above, but it is the opposite and I don't want to see it die just because I can't find the time. I have attached a link to the podcast below, if anyone wants to actually hear it. 

If this sounds like it could be someone's cup of tea do let yourself be known, send me a DM, and hopefully we can discuss something and see what happens.

https://play.acast.com/s/phd-student-reads

 And thank you to anyone who takes the time to read this.

----------


## DazzlingKate

FOLLOW COMIC YOUTUBERS.

I'm looking for others who talk about comic news and much more. We'd do collabs whenever we can. We'd focus on whatever comic or entertainment news or anything nerdy related and talk about it. I'm open to work with anyone and I hope to get some possible friends from this.  link of my videos down below. Thanks~! 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLJ...hzs2kVw/videos

----------


## Stu.Perrins

Hi all,

I've just had an artist drop out of a project that i'm currently writing. It's am all ages three part (each issue would be 20 pages each or a 60 page one shot) superhero/sci-fi timey wimey adventure called 'Chrono-Cat' that's sort of a cross between Guardians of the Galaxy, Dr Who and the the 90's X-Men. If this sounds like something you might be interested in then either drop me a message here or email me at stuperrins1@gmail.com

If anyone's interested in my publication history, i'm a ComicScene and British Comic Award nominated writer and am the writer and co-creator of Megatomic Battle Rabbit - https://markosia.com/megatomic-battle-rabbit/
Whatever Happened to the Archetype? - https://markosia.com/books/worlds-of...the-archetype/
and Clockwork Inc - https://markosia.com/books/worlds-of...clockwork-inc/ amongst others

----------


## Stu.Perrins

Hello all, I am a British Comic Award and ComicScene Awards nominated writer from the UK. I am the writer and co-creator of such titles as MEGATOMIC BATTLE RABBIT, CHRONO -CAT,  CLOCKWORK INC and many more and I've recently had a colourist and letterer (same person) drop out of a project. The project is a three issue mini series called 'Amelia Brightside- The Miracle Child ' and it's elevator pitch is 'What would happen if James Bond was a Victorian steam punk Audrey Hepburn.' So, we are looking for someone to full those shoes ( the artist is Nico Quern). I will be honest and upfront and say that we have zero budget for this project at the moment so it would be back end pay, but as I have a decent following and a very good relationship with a couple of publishers we shouldn't have too much trouble getting this picked up. If your interested in getting involved please email me at stuperrins1@gmail.com

I've attached some of the inked pagea.Apage1f (1).jpg

----------


## BNTKids

Hello!

I'm Brandon Thomason of BNTkids.Studios. I am looking for a like-minded artist that can create a comic book universe with me.

The comic book universe is similar to marvel and DC comics, where there will be individual character stories like Captain America, Iron Man, Batman, and Superman, as well as full-blown character crossovers, like Avengers and Justice League

The setting is a fantasy world where creatures of legend and myth reside.

The illustrator will make the comic come alive in full detail, and will work on characters, backgrounds, lettering, and logoing.

For more details, please contact me at bntkids.studios@gmail.com

I look forward to working with you!

----------


## Outspire

_Hello, Im an aspiring comic book writer searching for an artist(s) that would like to collaborate and grow!_

*THE WRITER*:
My name is Nick, Im an avid comic book reader and a writer. I started writing in 2014, at the young age of ten. Though, at the time, I was not good. . . at all. I wrote short stories and consistently roleplayed. Its now 2022, I still write, and Ive improved tremendously. I have experience with all sorts of writing and its always been my dream to make a comic universe; so with all of that history, Im moving forward with this!  

*SEARCHING FOR*:
I would prefer to build a group with a colorist, penciller, letterer, etc.
But if you can bring everything to the table, that is GREAT!
The ideal style would be similar to a Pepe Larraz look or a Juanan Ramírez/Kim Jacinto style (THOUGH ID LOVE TO SEE UNIQUE STYLES TOO!). But as long as youre comfortable with drawing action, romance, adventure, etc. then Im more than excited to welcome you! Im looking for someone with the drive to be discovered, the motivation to grow, and the discipline to keep on pushing. Id also prefer someone who would like to be consistent and build a universe as a team! 
On top of this, someone who can give good quality in a reasonable amount of time would be my go to.
NOTE: My current team and I have made many characters; so were searching for many artists! You can be a new artist looking to build your portfolio or an experienced artists truly passionate about creating a universe. Wed love to have you!

*THE STORY/UNIVERSE*:
Building a superhero universe from scratch. The first run Im looking to do is Imprudent, a Mexican-American speedster who was given the divine speed of God. This universe will have a semi-realistic world with real world problems and inspirations; but also it will have a good ole fictional vibe. Though we will be making it unique in its own ways! Something people will love! The first story arc, starting with Imprudent Issue One we will cover his origin and lead into him being a young adult superhero who also faces problems outside of fighting bad guys. Discrimination is a big one. SIDE NOTE: Imprudent is a religious character (Christian), he gets his powers from the omnipotent being of this comic universe (Heavily based off of the Christian, Jewish, Catholic God). There will be mentions of many religions and deities throughout the universe though!

*SETTINGS*:
There will be various settings for the Imprudent run. The main ones included are: small towns (Iowa), big cities (New York), and Heaven (literally since thats where Imprudents power comes from). As the universe grows; so will locations. I will also be giving artists a lot of creative reign.

*WORK*:
A full-color series; issues will depend on sales, hoping to make it a consistent thing, guaranteed ten issues

*AUDIENCE*:
Adults, Superhero Fans. There will be violence, suggestive themes, and much more; just like a Marvel, DC, Image, and every other comic brand.

*FUNDS/FUNDING*:
I am mainly searching for someone looking to get their name out there. At the time I can do a percentage of sales (percent can be discussed  :Smile:  ). But I also dont want to keep artists working for low pay; since I know its a very difficult job. So when I do get the chance; Id like to give a bonus through personal income.
If youre not looking to simply collaborate and create, then we can discuss funds based on portfolio, experience, and style.

*CONTACT*:
If you are interested, please contact me at:
_Email_: outspirecomics@gmail.com
_Twitter_: @OutspireComics
I hope to connect with you all soon! Thank you.

----------


## JonPortrey

I have been living  under a rock for years, and in that time I have been writing concept after concept.  I am looking to collaborate with an artist to secure and develop the overall concepts.  I have some of these written and some of them not as much as I would like them to be. Let me know if your an artist looking to collaborate with a writer on a project to two.  


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB-...gA10gBYKj8XRJg

jon_portrey@hotmail.com

----------

